# Deepwater Proteus 12/27 - 12/28



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Departed Destin at 3:40pm and let the engines purr a little bit for 25 miles until the sun went down and then pulled them back and did a little 12 knot cruise the rest of the way arriving at the Proteus around 1:30am. 

The water was a blended blue/green and had 3 boats around it already. We got the jigging rods out and the first fish up on the boat was a small schoolie yellowfin caught on the jigging rod. Caught about 10 blackfin and cut them all up to start chunking with. Between 2:00am-4:00am we had caught 4 more schoolie yellowfins and then the big boys came out to play. 

Around 4:00am we had just reset after a couple drifts without a hook up and then both lines got bit at the same time. One line missed the fish, but the other one got a solid hook up and the battle was on. We chunk with Talica 25s, 60lb mono top shot, with a 60lb flouro leader and 8/0 circle hook. After about 40 minutes we had the big yellowfin boat side and sank the gaff in it, bled it, and put him into the fish box! Estimated around 120ish. We started cleaning as we eased back to the rig and just put one line out there with a few chunks. Before we had even finished cleaning the line started peeling off again and the fight was on. This was the biggest yellow of the day and we missed the first gaff shot and then 30 minutes after that the leader had chaffed off and broke. No big deal though! Sun had come up by this point and we eased back to the rig and started another drift with the Tiagra 50's out, as we know the big ones were around now.

Not even 10 minutes into the drift, we hooked up a whopper of a big eye that was tail wrapped. After about an 30 minute fight, we sunk the gaffs into it and pulled up a 153lb big eye! We cleaned up, re-set, and then put another 100lb yellowfin in the box. 

With the fish boxes topped off and no more room because the fat slob of a big eye took up the entire big fish box, we pointed her north around 8am. Tried to find some wahoos around the shelf rigs, to no avail. 

Yellowfins: 7
Big Eyes: 1


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy moly!!!!!!!!!!
Nice!!!!!

Some day I'll get that trip! again WOW!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice day sounds like a lot of fun and good eats thks for sharing


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a fatty!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Nice!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great catch!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like you got their number&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that a Freeman over your right shoulder in the middle picture?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

thick said:


> Is that a Freeman over your right shoulder in the middle picture?


Yeah its a dark blue freeman.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice catch!!! Well it was good while it lasted. According to Vessel Finder the DS Proteus has moved out of our area and her AIS info shows her to be at:

27.55125 N / 90.73463 W on Jan 03, 2017 at 22:15 UTC.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn that sucks. My boat should be ready end of the week too!


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought it was. I bumped into them at the dock on Wed afternoon they had the mother load of those 120#ers. They said they all came from Proteus. They also said one of the crew boats told them the ds was getting ready to relocate. I thought they were bsing me.


----------

